# Sumpfcalla Haltung?



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Jan. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir voriges Jahr ein paar Sumpfcallas organisiert. Die sind soweit gut angewachsen, haben geblüht, alles prima.

Im Herbst sahen sie so aus als ob sie Verfaulen und eingehen. 
jetzt im Winter   haben die schon neue Triebe bekommen und diese sind dann auch gleich eingefrohren. 

Könnt Ihr mir bitte mal ein paar Tipps geben, die sollen unbedingt im Teich wuchern, weil soo schön. Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, das ich was falsch mache, zumal die Stengel der Pflanzen wirklich nicht frich aussehen sondern eben wie vergammelte Pflanzen. Treiben tut Sie aber trotzdem noch im Winter  .

Danke Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Sumpfcalla Haltung?*

Hallo Zusammen,

hier noch das passende Bild zur Frage:
 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Limnos (18. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Sumpfcalla Haltung?*

Hi

Wenn sie wirklich schon geschädigt sind, wäre rausholen das Falsche. Du könntest sie höchsten abdecken, und ansonsten hoffen, dass sie im Frühjahr wieder austreiben. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## pyro (18. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Sumpfcalla Haltung?*

Ich hatte mir letztes Jahr im Sommer auch eine Sumpfcalla gekauft im Gartenmarkt für meinen Teich. Eingepflanzt in der Flachwasserzone mit ca. 5cm Wasserstand wuchs die Pflanze nicht recht... eher rückwärts als vorwärts.
Ich habe die Pflanze dann wieder ausgebaut und im Ufergraben über dem Wasserspiegel eingebaut. Dieser Standort gefiel der Pflanze viel besser, sie wuchs gut.

Aktuell kann ich nicht genau sagen was los ist, der Ufergraben ist mit ein paar Tannenzweigen abgedeckt um alle Pflanzen überhalb des Wasserspiegels etwas von der Kälte zu schützen.


----------



## Annett (18. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Sumpfcalla Haltung?*

Hallo Thomas.

Die Frage ist doch erstmal: *Was für eine  Calla hast Du denn da?*
Hier mal zwei Vorschläge, wo Du auch die unterschiedlichen lateinischen Namen sehen kannst...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&id=847
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&id=1417

Ich denke, dass sie bei Dir im Wasser + Kies nicht glücklich werden wird.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Sumpfcalla Haltung?*

Hallo zusammen,

gemeint ist die da: http://www.arche.bayern.de/regional/wunsiedel/pic/wun_schlangenwurz_800.jpg
also ein schlangenwurz.

Was ich nicht weiß, ob die im Winter eingehen und im Frühjahr neu treiben. Wenn ja wäre ja alles OK. Jetzt habe ich aber die neuen Triebe an dem alten Stengel entdeckt. Das würde bedeuten, die Pflanze lebt als solches weiter und dann wärs blöd. Mich würd mal interessieren, wie die Sumpfcalas bei anderen im Winter aussehen. 

Evtl. hätte ich im Herbst Senker nehmen können? 

Evtl gehen die ja wirklich im Herbst ein und im Frühjahr macht Horst neue.


@ Pyro vieleicht kannst Du ja mal die Kamera unters Tannengrün halten?
Es gibt 2 Sorten, die einen gehören an Land und die anderen ins Wasser. Ich werde auch mal eine ins Sumpfbeet verpflanzen (Sofern ich noch eine habe???)

@ Annett Die sind voriges Jahr recht gut gewachsen bund haben auch geblüht. 
Ich halte das wie mir Sachsn: versuch machd gluch.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Sumpfcalla Haltung?*

Hi Thomas,

das __ Calla palustris hinten vergammelt ist völlig normal. Das Rhizom wandert langsam durch die Gegend. Vorne treibt das Rhizom weiter, während das alte, vorjährige Rhizomstück abstirbt. 

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Sumpfcalla Haltung?*

Hi

Der Boden sollte moorig, leicht sauer und nicht kiesig sein. Vielleicht kann man das ab der Rhizomspitze ändern, sodass der diesjährige Zuwachs bessere Verhälnisse vorfindet. Übrigens sind alle Teile der Pflanze giftig, und die roten Beeren könnten Kinder verlocken.
@ Annett: die Zimmerkalla (Zantedeschia aethiopica) ist zwar nicht winterhart, aber bis zur neun Monate des Jahres kann man sie sie auch in der Flachwasserzone draußen halten.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Sumpfcalla Haltung?*

Hallo Frank, hallo Wolfgang, hallo Annett,

das sind ja wirklich gute Infos, die auch ins Pflanzenlexikon gehören. 

Meine Frau hätte die schon längs aus dem Teich geschmissen (Da wird nix mehr...) Wenn man das nicht weiß schneidet man Sie vieleicht runter und übrig bleibt das sterbende Rizinom.
Es sind sehr schöne unter naturschutzstehende (wie ich hier gelesen habe) Pflanzen und mit Euren Pflegetipps für jeden eine Empfehlung wert.

Jetzt kommt aber schon die nächste Frage: 
Sollte ich eine Moorpackung in eine Pflanzschale tun und dort das überlebende Rhizom reinstopfen? Dann vermehren die sich aber nicht so üppig, wie ich das will. Wo ich die her habe, dort wachsen die wie Unkraut, ich hätte warscheinlich einen Hänger voll mitnehmen können ohne das es aufgefallen wäre. Und das sieht natürlich herrlich aus, wenn die alle blühen.

Ich werd wohl ein Callamoorbeet im Teich anlegen, mein kleiner Sumpf (Feuchtwiese warscheinlich) hat keine freie Wasserfläche, der wachsen die auch an Land?


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Sumpfcalla Haltung?*

Hi Thomas,

solange der Boden nass bleibt wächst die Schlangenwurz auch neben dem Wasser

MfG Frank


----------



## Atzebayer (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sumpfcalla Haltung?*

Ich habe grade meine __ Calla mit etwas Lehmigen sand in einen Pflanzkorb gesetzt und in Flachwasserzone postiert mal schauen wie sie werden 

Grüße Jörg


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sumpfcalla Haltung?*

Meine Callas sind alle gekommen. 
Es ist wirklich so, das Sie sich von der Altpflanze lösen, im Teich rumschwimmen und irgendwo neu Ankern. 
Ich lasse die einfach machen, mal schaun, was das wird. 
Wichtig ist halt, die Callas im Winter nicht abschnippeln.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## pyro (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Sumpfcalla Haltung?*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> @ Pyro vieleicht kannst Du ja mal die Kamera unters Tannengrün halten?
> Es gibt 2 Sorten, die einen gehören an Land und die anderen ins Wasser. Ich werde auch mal eine ins Sumpfbeet verpflanzen (Sofern ich noch eine habe???)




Würde ich gern - aber die Pflanze gibt es nicht mehr im Ufergraben. Es scheint als hätte die den Winter nicht überstanden.

4 Pflanzen habe ich somit Verlust... die Sumpfkalla, __ Tausendblatt, __ Wasserfenchel und eine kleine Lilienart. Die weisse Wasserschwertlilie im Ufergraben ist die nächste Pflanze die stirbt... ist nur 5-10 cm hoch und alles andere als schön grün und kräftig.


----------

